# AVSForum down?



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't been able to get on for over three hours now. I instead get this:

The web address you entered could not be found[more information]

You were trying to go to http://www.avsforum.com/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AVS is currently upgrading their software. You should at least be getting a splash screen.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, you should see a nice notice about it as all traffic is being redirected. Maybe try clearing your cache.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Also...I'd suggest first and obviously the hard refresh of your browser as mentioned, but secondary to that, you might have some corrupt DNS cacheing or something. (And if at work, and work has their own DNSing...well...that could be it also.)

Here's a doc that outlines some methods for flushing DNS.

http://wiki.dreamhost.com/Flush_DNS

Hope this helps.


----------

